# PROJECT: Cigar Band Coffee Table (Warning: Many pictures)



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, fresh off the heals of the cigar room, I figured I'd dive head first into a new project. After seeing Tech-Ninja's awesome cigar band poker table (HERE), I was inspired to start a cigar band project of my own.

I mulled around with the idea of what piece of furniture would lend itself the best to the project. After some careful consideration, I decided on a coffee table. I browsed Craigslist for a few weeks and finally came across a chippendale table that looked like it may have potential. The guy was asking $60 for it but I talked him down to an amount considerably less after seeing the awful condition it was in. Why anyone decided to paint a beautiful mahogany table with lime green paint is beyond me.

So with the table procured and in my possession I had to go about finding the massive amounts of bands to lay into the epoxy. Now, I smoke frequently- but not THAT much..so I decided to check out eBay to see what they had in the way of cigar bands. I was fortunate enough to find a gentleman who had 5 bundles of unused, antique cigar bands. Additionally, I was able to track down a few antique box labels and small print and litho knick-knacks to include.

I am kicking myself for not taking more through pictures of the process (you'll see as I post the pictures that some steps are missing pictures). I also have misplaced pictures of the original, untouched table.

Fast forward to the middle of the stripping process. Much of the lime green paint was removed, but you can see the gist of what it may have looked like. You'll see from the pictures that the deep detail grooves of the table provided quite a challenge to strip of paint.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

With the table totally stripped of paint, I began primary sanding to remove as much of the surface imperfections as I could. As I sanded, it became strikingly evident that the old table had sucked up a tremendous amount of stain when it was originally manufactured.


To free the wood of this finish, I decided to bleach the wood with a two part bleach. You can see that the bleach helped to recover much of the original wood tone


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

With the wood bleached. I went through the painstaking process of sanding and detailing the wood to return it to original condition. This involved between 8-10 varying grits of sandpaper, small picks for grooves and channels, and when all was said and done, about 10-15 hours of time. (I apologize for not including pics of sanding).

With the table sanded down to original form, I chose a light walnut stain.







(As you can see in the previous picture, the pores of the wood still held some paint, but the finish eventually toned the wood to where it would be impossible to see. Also, it would be covered with bands, so it was of no concern to me)


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

With several coats of stain applied, the table had reached a tone that I was happy with. I then applied SEVERAL coats of a polyurethane finish. Again, I did not photograph this entire project, but here is the finished result.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

With the table ultimately finished from a restoration aspect, I focused my efforts on the epoxy table top.

I first started by laying out a few of the antique box labels that I wanted to feature prominently. I applied them with adhesive spray.



Then I laid the first few bands down with more adhesive spray



And some more...



I finished the first layer with a few more bands and laid down the first 32 oz of epoxy. The epoxy is clear, so it is difficult to see, but the bands darkened a bit as they saturated.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I continued the process of laying down the bands on top of the first layer and poured a 2nd layer


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I added more bands and created a 3rd layer of epoxy


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

OMFG... you did an amazing job on that once crappy table :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Finally, I added more bands and MORE epoxy to create a 4th layer. This will ultimately be the final layer





And there you go, folks. My cigar band table.

I applied the last layer of epoxy this afternoon and when it cures by tomorrow night, I will post the final, finished and buffed pictures of the table


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!


I would only add "FREAKING" before already stated Oustanding!

Simply superb!


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Very very cool!!!!!


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice! :tu Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> (I apologize for not including pics of sanding).


:r Are you serious? This made me laugh out loud... you are too much! What an INCREDIBLE job you did. Truly a gifted handyman by the looks of the table and the room. :tu

Thanks for showing these great ideas... only wish I had some talents there. Keep up the good work! :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :r Are you serious? This made me laugh out loud... you are too much! What an INCREDIBLE job you did. Truly a gifted handyman by the looks of the table and the room. :tu
> 
> Thanks for showing these great ideas... only wish I had some talents there. Keep up the good work! :ss


:rThanks. I cant take too much credit for the room, though, that was a collaborative effort.

I'm mostly bummed out about not having the pics of the original table in an untouched state.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> :rThanks. I cant take too much credit for the room, though, that was a collaborative effort.
> 
> I'm mostly bummed out about not having the pics of the original table in an untouched state.


*SLACKER! * :r


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

nozero said:


> I would only add "FREAKING" before already stated Oustanding!
> 
> Simply superb!


:tpd: Great job! I can only imagine what a pain in the ass that paint was, especially on the legs!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW Mark! That is amazing!!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn, man... great work

:tu


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job, what talent! I was impressed with the restoration before you even applied the bands. 

Thats a very cool table.


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

:tpd:

Beautiful restoration work.


----------



## CdLanding (Jun 18, 2007)

That looks great, awesome idea for a table that needs an upgrade.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

That table is simply incredible. Hopefully, you will be able to pass it down to later generations of your family, and they will remember you and your craftsmanship each time they enjoy it.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words


----------



## NCcutter-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Super job. Looks great, and what a transformation!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great Job, Thanks for Sharing. :tu


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

very nice work.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great lookin table Mark, ya did a good job on it.:tu

ok, tell the truth...who did it for ya :r:rj/k


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Amazing project; 
you are very talented!!
:tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

That's amazing...! The time and effort involved. Wow. You can really be proud of this work of art.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome Job, Great Pics. Inspirational! Looking at all my bands now. :r :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice and I see you have some skills:tu


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

That's nice man. Very nice work....:tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice job :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn man that looks absolutely amazing, and after talking with you at the Herf(I was with James"White97Jimmy"), i told the wife, and showed her the pics of what a our basement will look like in our new house.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Man Mark thats really nice.
I think me and chip need's to come and take a closer look.:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm glad that no one has told me that I ruined a perfectly good table with bands


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Fantastic work!! I can't imagine how many hours that must have taken you. 

I multiple coats of epoxy was a great idea since it gives the table top dimensions. The bands look like they are floating over the other bands. Very cool. :tu

Thanks for sharing!

Doc


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrads on project #500
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115065


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Absolutely Unbelievable!


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

Okay I'll be the one to tell you that you ruined a nice restore job with cigar bands. As a matter of fact you should let me stop by and remove that for you!:tu
No seriously you did a awesome job! Congrats on a nice table.:bl


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

Awesome job... definitely inspires me to put in the extra effort, seeing as how I have the tendency to leave projects half finished. So is the table going into yor bros cigar room?


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I'm glad that no one has told me that I ruined a perfectly good table with bands


Fine you ruined perfectly good bands by adding a table.

Another great job - oddly enough I just reread your cigar room thread last night adn am still amazed by it even though its probably my 8th time through.

ANOTHER super sweer project.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow!! Very Nice!!


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

Amazing job!


----------



## bongfather123 (Oct 15, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :r Are you serious? This made me laugh out loud... you are too much! What an INCREDIBLE job you did. Truly a gifted handyman by the looks of the table and the room. :tu
> 
> Thanks for showing these great ideas... only wish I had some talents there. Keep up the good work! :ss


 that made me laugh so hard to.. i have to say that the sweetest thing i ever seen. were u get all those labels tho. have u honestly smoked that many cigars


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Great finish you've got on that wood, and the multi-layered epoxy/band idea is awesome!

Pimp My... Furniture.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Beautiful work! 

Did you decide you didn't like the Don Nieto box decal? Did you pull it up, or just cover it with the John Metaxa decal?

I am fascinated with the old bands. Did the old gentleman have a story of their history for you?


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

That is pretty friggin Bad A$$!!! I see doing something like this in my future. Of course, I only have about fifteen bands, so it's gonna take awhile, but someday. 

Awesome table. You did an outstanding job with it. Very impressive.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

kansashat said:


> Beautiful work!
> 
> Did you decide you didn't like the Don Nieto box decal? Did you pull it up, or just cover it with the John Metaxa decal?
> 
> I am fascinated with the old bands. Did the old gentleman have a story of their history for you?


Oh yes, great observation. I should have mentioned that in the posts.

After the first layer was put down, there was a very small half dollar sized spot of epoxy that had been improperly mixed. I didnt anticipate this to be much of a problem as I was going to put more layers over the top of it. It did, however, begin to 'ripple' a bit as the epoxy shifted UNDER the next couple layers of hardened epoxy. I didnt like the clarity of the label, so I replaced it with a spare Metaxas label.

Great eye:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Very Nice! It looks great!


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Excellent Job!!


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

OUTSTANDING! 

I really like your idea to do "layers" for a 3D effect. Very cool. :dr


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

This is an heirloom. Made by hand and passed on through time. Your craftsmanship is excellent.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Absolutely amazing - I love the "floating" bands!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> OUTSTANDING!
> 
> I really like your idea to do "layers" for a 3D effect. Very cool. :dr


All of the credit really goes to Tech-Ninja (or the person he was inspired by) because his poker table was what gave me the ideas and how-to to do this. :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

A few tips if anyone wants to do this:

1) Buy plenty of plastic containers from the hardware store. The two part epoxy is very messy and the more plastic containers you have, the better. Oversized is also preferable. I used 64oz plastic containers for 32 oz batches.

2) Makes sure the epoxy is THOROUGHLY mixed. The first batch I mixed wasnt properly mixed and it affected the clarity of the first layer. Also, the epoxy will remain tacky and not properly set up if it isnt mixed properly.

3) If you have a torch, use it. The epoxy has plenty of bubbles after mixing and the only way to get them to rise is with a) your breath or b) a small blowtorch. The carbon dioxide coaxes the bubbles to rise. I almost passed out trying to get the bubbles to rise on the first couple layers. :r A blowtorch achieves the same result

4) You will use waaay more epoxy than you ever plan on. Do the math ahead of time to calculate the thickness and surface area of the spot you are going to cover in epoxy. I bought several 32 oz applications and could have probably saved a decent amount of money if I had the foresight to buy a bulk 1 or 2 gallon mix of it.

5) Take your time! I spread this projected out over a couple months and it really allowed me to focus on the little detailed without feeling rushed to get to the 'fun' stuff. The tedious sanding and cleaning isnt exciting, but it really helps the final outcome.

6) Have 3x as many bands as you think you'll need. I was surprised at how many bands it took to cover the table. Having plenty of extras will be a huge help.

7) Ask gorillas for advice. There are tons of folks here who are excellent woodworkers and handymen.

8) Post the final results! The comments that my fellow gorillas have been made have been great encouragement. Do the same


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow that is a very cool looking table , Nice job on that . :tu Now I think I will start saving the Bands off my stogies . :ss


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice job Mark!! :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

rottenzombie said:


> Wow that is a very cool looking table , Nice job on that . :tu Now I think I will start saving the Bands off my stogies . :ss


:tu I purchased all of these bands as part of a huge lot (5 bundles of 1000, leftovers from the 1940's). My next band project will probably include more contemporary bands. The guys at the Detroit Herfs have been awesome about saving bands for me.

I did notice that antique bands include a TON of red in them. More contemporary bands are much wider in color selection.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Outstanding job!


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome job on the table.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Waiting 72 hours for the epoxy to cure fully before I can wax it is torture!


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

Is it going to take up residence in your bros cigar room?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

kdhoffma said:


> Is it going to take up residence in your bros cigar room?


That was the original idea, but he has an ill-behaved canine that has destroyed several pieces of furniture. I'm having second thoughts about it now :r


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Amazing the talent of so many gorillas!!!:ss

WTG!!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of your great project! Final product looks super, something to be proud of!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Only one more day until final waxing :tu

Thanks again for all of the kind words


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The pics are momentarily down this evening. They will be back up shortly and I will have a few pics of the final 'look. I polished the wood finish and lightly polished the epoxy.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Polished up


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Good view of the bands


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

Man does that table have drool factor! great job!!


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

That is gorgeous!

Shall we start the bidding? :ss


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome job Mark! 

You have the patience of a saint. :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

schweiger_schmoke said:


> That is gorgeous!
> 
> Shall we start the bidding? :ss


Your comment actually sparked my mind a bit. KidRock387 dropped by my place today to drop off a box split and when I was showing him the table, I started thinking about the possibility of doing another table similar to this and auctioning it off for the troops. Winner of the auction sends ___ amount of cigars to the troops.

Any potential interest?


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Very nice work man!
I hope to one day do a bar top in the same fashion.:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

TEAK said:


> Very nice work man!
> I hope to one day do a bar top in the same fashion.:ss


:tu The clearglaze would be great for a bartop


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

I got the idea from a Cuban sandwich restaurant that I used to go to back home that did all their table tops with old fruit crate labels and clear lacquer. It was quite cool as is your table. Sooooo many ideas so few bands!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

U R way over the edge. cant wait to see the table mark...o


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Holy Smokes we need start a show called filp that table. Good job man from nothing to an incredible piece of art. :tu

Jon:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I bid farewell to the table. It will be resting in Ryan's cigar room soon (or maybe already is).

Perhaps a round of pics with the table in its new home is in order


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

looks like all your hard work paid off in the end! great looking prooject!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> looks like all your hard work paid off in the end! great looking prooject!


Thanks, and welcome to Club Stogie


----------



## Maduro13 (Dec 27, 2005)

You are true craftsman. Fantastic job!!! BRAVO


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

WOW!!!!!! :chk


----------

